# 16' or 18' trailer



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

charimon said:


> This is referring to "COMMERCIAL MOTOR VEHICLES" not trailers. You will have to come up with a different Reg to back the claim that all double axle trailer require brakes on both axles.
> Craig


Below is an example that was referred to in the above referenced links.
Anytime you hook a truck to a trailer that will be used for business purposes it becomes a "COMMERCIAL MOTOR VEHICLE".

I don't "claim" that all double axle trailers require brakes on both axles, I simply showed the regulations, and included an example of my trailer that has 2 axles and only one has brakes. However the horse trailer is not, (unless used to transport horses for hire), considered a commercial vehicle.

If you can site different regulations, I am all for seeing them.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i have an enclosed 18' V nose and both axles have brakes on them. it really works well.


----------

